# Radial arm saw. What is the advantage of turret design.



## williamscottmitchell (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi everyone. I'm new here and deep in a hunt for a RAS. I have a lead on a few in the 100-150 range. One is a DeWalt 7730 powershop. Looks mint. The other two that have my attention are a 1965 turret style teco master by the Eaton company and a 1950s Rockwell beaver. The Delta is 100 and the other two are 150. I hear how great turret styles are and I'm guessing it's due to accuracy and alignment at the pivot point. 

I'm becoming confident in my woodworking but I am worried about repairs or upkeep of the RAS from the 50s and 60s. I'm not a mechanically inclined guy. 

Thoughts... Worries or kind words?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only benefit I can think of is if you use one to rip with it would be easier to set it up for that purpose and then put it back when you are done.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

The picture of the DeWalt Powershop looks just like my 1972 model Craftsman. 
It's never been in the shop.


----------



## williamscottmitchell (Aug 21, 2017)

No ripping for me. It would be all cross cuts, dado and miters. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

williamscottmitchell said:


> No ripping for me. It would be all cross cuts, dado and miters.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I think that is the best purpose for a radial arm saw to cross cut only. I used to use one to miter with and was more work to set up and set it back than it was worth.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

I think you would regret the "turret style". Just another flex point. 
If you want to miter with a RA saw use a jig so you don't disturb the 90 degree cross cutting.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Larry Schweitzer said:


> I think you would regret the "turret style". Just another flex point.
> If you want to miter with a RA saw use a jig so you don't disturb the 90 degree cross cutting.


Depends on the saw . I use a 12" Delta turret with no regrets...


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I have one too Rebel, it was the second tool I bought back in the 60's, and I use it daily, but I just use it for crosscuts, before when it was my only saw I did do a bunch of ripping on it, and it would hold the setting perfectly and still does


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

The only part I have ever had to replace was the switch


----------

